# هل يوجد مادة لإزالة طلاء المعادن والبوية حق السيارة



## زاهر عبد الله (11 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخواني أنا أريد مواد لإستخدامها في إزالة بوية السيارة والطلاء لتمهيد السيارة لإعادة دهانها، ويكون بإستخدام المواد الكيميائية أسرع ومريح من استخدام أدوات الصنفرة والتقشير.


وشكرا


----------



## سهير ابو علي (13 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
نعم يا أخي يوجد بأذن ربنا سأكتب لك كل المواد المستخدمة بعد يومين
وتقبل مني فائق الأحترام


----------



## سهير ابو علي (13 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخي العزيز زاهر ادامك الله
المواد هى:
 
Methanol
 
Acetone
Methylene chloride
Toluene
Paraffin
اتمنى من الله ان اكون قد أفدتك ولك مني كل أحترام


----------



## محمد العاني (14 يوليو 2008)

شكرا يا سهير


----------



## سهير ابو علي (18 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخى بالله محمد العاني بعد التحية:
لا يوجد بين الأخوة اي شكر


----------



## نورمحمدجاسم (27 يوليو 2008)

_ماده الmek_
_التلوين وماه الميثانول_


----------

